# Any Case people out there?



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a case 530CK, i am having problems with the COM (Case O-Matic) (same COM as the farm tractors). I bought this tractor not moving and i replaced everything that involved the COM (with used parts) and now the tractor moves and has plenty of power, BUT, now it doesn't want to stop!. It's like the clutch isn't disengaging all the way? the tractor is also hard to get into gear, it has to be at a really low idle and the gears still want to grind a little.
The COM has 200lbs of presser with clutch peddle "IN" and it has 0lbs with the clutch peddle "OUT". The tractor slowly "craws" forward when the clutch pedal is "IN". I hope this makes since, and if anyone has any ideas 
Thanks for any help


----------

